# Theater Latex or Carpet latex?



## Jester7902 (Mar 22, 2011)

Is there really big difference? Will I get the same effect?
Is there another alternative I don't know about. 
I know carpet latex is fairly inexpensive in comparison and stays tacky after it dries. 
I just need to know if it's worth the hassle.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Carpet Latex - Takes years to dry. No hyperbole. Sticky as f*ck and a pain in the arse.

Theater Latex, AKA effects latex - dries fast, sticky enough to add more latex, and you can remove the tack with baby powder or clear acrylic spray (crystal clear, airbrush clearcoat, acrylic mediums of any kind). Use this, you be so happy.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

DC is right, bit the bullet and get the latex if you can.
There are different brands of carpet latex out there and I think there is one that Lowes has that is a little better then most.


----------



## Jester7902 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info. You guys just saved me a ton of time.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I do agree that Good mold latex is better than carpet latex. But for the price difference Carpet latex can be very successfully used if you have the patience. I use the "Henry's" indoor and outdoor carpet latex and have had great success. Tacky forever??? Yea a little bit, but once painted it's no longer tacky. Long Drying time??? Ummm Yea, My props took 3-5 days to harden enough to handle and then paint. Placing them in the sun or in a warmer room does improve the drying time.

I'm also experimenting with additives like Sawdust and Latex Paint to see how that improves it's workability and drying time. Some are trying to add cellulose insulation. The bottom line is that it is a very viable meduim as long as you have some patience. These "Shrooms" were mostly made of carpet latex for the main stems and caps. I did resort to good mold latex for the facial features.

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26186


----------



## Jester7902 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks niblique....do you think the carpet latex will work for witch hands? they're made of some 1/4" pvc and duct tape, i will be using cotton strips to "soften" the hands?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jester7902 said:


> Thanks niblique....do you think the carpet latex will work for witch hands? they're made of some 1/4" pvc and duct tape, i will be using cotton strips to "soften" the hands?


For hands and facial features I would use mold latex (The good stuff). It's much more forgiving for small items. You can get a 16oz Jar at Micheals Art store for like $15, and if you check your sunday paper they always have a 40% off coupon which brings the total to around $8.99. The mold latex can make a LOT of hands. It seems to go a long way in that application.

I tend to use the carpet latex for larger items like life size body's and bucky corpsing. It's just a financial thing since large objects need a lot of Latex and it can get very expensive.


----------



## Jester7902 (Mar 22, 2011)

Great, thanks for all the info....I have some ideas for bigger stuff and I'll use the carpet latex for that...I'll post some pics soon of the hands and would love some feedback....


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Or you can use a different alternative called Jaxan 600 which is what we use in the theatre to do some of the same effects and it's cheaper than theatrical latex.

Originally a coating for roofs, we've co-opted it for theatrical use. It works about the same as sculpt or coat or fomecote and a bit cheaper I believe
http://www.jaxsancoatings.com/products/600series/600


----------

